# Finished Product



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

I have had the dragon rod finished for a few weeks now so I thought I should post the pictures.
I was a little concerned on doing all the guides red as I thought it might be to in your face, but I am pretty happy with the end result turned out ok.

Sandra


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sandy, you ought to be happy, as that looks great! Good job w/ the guide wrap complementing the nice butt wrap/weave. What kind/size of fish will you target?
Jerry


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Jerry this rod was made for a girlfriend who just turned 50. She will manly be fishing for Whiting, Bream, flathead and anything else that will take her bait in the estuaries and beach.

Now my dilemma is do I test this first before I put it in the post or ........


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

NIce job Sandy!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Very Nice work!!


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Beautiful! Congrats on a very nice job.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*That is very nice Sandy !! *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

Fine job. Bet she worx great too...
Good fishin...


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I think it came out awesome Sandy! I love the red and gold theme....you did a super job!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice work Sandy


----------



## Danglefoot (Nov 21, 2004)

*Whoa*

I think that looks great Sandy. You are a talented lady. I wish I could make rods.

Terry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sandy great build. You've tied everything together wonderfully! You should be happy with this one. I know your friend will.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Sweeeet*

Very, Very nice , how long did it take you?


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

You certainly should be proud of that work! I'm a fan of yours.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Sandy, I really like the colors and the rod itself looks great.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Wonderfully tied together and great work. She's gonna love it, Sandy. Ya gotta be happy with that one!!*


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking might fine there lady.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Really nice work Sandy. Red and gold has always been a great color combo IMO. As far as "testing" before delivery. By all means yes! Call it "final inspection" or "field certification"........Very cool dragon,,,,,Jim


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

You get an "A" Sandy. Very brave with all the metallic work.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Very Cool*

That is very Cool Sandy, that looks great, if I ever have time to figure out the PTW program, I hope I could do that type of work. Something to look forward too. Keep em coming Sandy. Eddie


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all.


Eddie if you ever need help with the program just yell and I am sure that there are heaps of the guys/girl here who would be willing to help, including myself.


----------

